# Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towel



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Johnny,

have you any forecast when you think these will be in?

dodger :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Today! Hopefully


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

excellant expect an order as soon as they appear on your website :thumb:


----------

